# Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???



## Knobbes (5. Dezember 2010)

Wollte mal fragen wie sich Rotaugen mit Blaubandbärblingen vertragen, können beide nebeneinander gut zusammenleben oder frisst der Blaubandbärblinge zu viel Fischlaich von den Rotaugen so das diese dann dezemiert werden?
Wie seht ihr das ganze?


----------



## NickAdams (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Wie groß sollte denn das Gewässer sein? Oder sprichst du von einem Aqarium?

Gruß,

Nick


----------



## Fanny (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Moin,ich halte Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge in einem 350l Becken (Teich).Probleme sind bisher nie aufgetreten,
jedoch leben Blaubandbärblinge bei Nahrungsknappheit parasitisch.


----------



## Knobbes (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Der See hat 0,2 ha.
Also wäre super ,wenn noch weitere Antworten kommen.


----------



## Greywolve (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Jeder Gewässerwart macht 3 Kreuze, wenn die von ihm bewirtschafteten Gewässer "blaubandbärbling-FREI" sind. Blaubandbärblinge sind Asiaten, gehören nicht in unser Gewässer, und wenn sie ideale Bedingungen mit viel Futter vorfinden, können sie sich auch explosionsartig vermehren, weil sie unter solchen Bedingungen mehrmals im Jahr laichen können. Sie leben manchmal auch als Parasiten, fallen andere Fische an, verletzen die Schleimhaut und Schuppen und saugen am Muskelfleisch.
Was machst Du denn, wenn zuviele Blaubandbärblingen im Teich sind? Nichts wäre schlimmer, als wenn man sie in andere, fremde Teiche umsetzen würde und wenn sie sogar in das Fliesswassersystem gelangen könnten.
Die Fische gehören ins Aquarium aber nicht in die freie Natur!


PETRIE


----------



## Bungo (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*



Greywolve schrieb:


> Jeder Gewässerwart macht 3 Kreuze, wenn die von ihm bewirtschafteten Gewässer "blaubandbärbling-FREI" sind. Blaubandbärblinge sind Asiaten, gehören nicht in unser Gewässer, und wenn sie ideale Bedingungen mit viel Futter vorfinden, können sie sich auch explosionsartig vermehren, weil sie unter solchen Bedingungen mehrmals im Jahr laichen können. Sie leben manchmal auch als Parasiten, fallen andere Fische an, verletzen die Schleimhaut und Schuppen und saugen am Muskelfleisch.
> Was machst Du denn, wenn zuviele Blaubandbärblingen im Teich sind? Nichts wäre schlimmer, als wenn man sie in andere, fremde Teiche umsetzen würde und wenn sie sogar in das Fliesswassersystem gelangen könnten.
> Die Fische gehören ins Aquarium aber nicht in die freie Natur!
> 
> ...


|good:

Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen!
Diese Fische gehören in kein freies Gewässer. 
Was reicht an den Rotaugen nicht aus? Die vermehren sich bei genügend Futter auch wie die Pest da sie an jedem Stängel ablaichen.

Sry, aber jeder der gerade aus laufen kann ist mittlerweise der Meinung er muss Sonnenbarsche, Schwarzbarsche, Blaubandbärblinge, Welse,... und weitere Fischarten überall reinsetzen wo es ihm passt.
Das ist verboten und kann nicht nur dem Besatzgewässer selbst, sondern ganzen Gewässersystemen erheblichen und nachhaltigen Schaden zufügen, und das sollte jeder einsehen und alles dafür tun, dass es nicht soweit kommt.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

GUT !

Eine klare Ansage von Bungo, der man nichts mehr hinzufügen kann.

.


----------



## Knobbes (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

ok,
es ist so das in dem See auch  Zander sind,jedoch zu wenige Futterfisch für die jungen Zander für Z1 bis Z2, also ich spreche von Futterfischen von kleiner 5 cm, der Bestand an großen Futterfischen ist ausreichend.(Nur kommen zu wenige Junge Rotaugen hoch)
Also wollte ich den kleinen Zander was gutes tun, damit diese besser abwachsen können.
Später fressen sie ja dann auch die Rotaugen mit 10 cm.

Also ist es langfristig möglich die Rotaugen zu erhalten oder nehmen die sehr stark ab (man bedenbke die jungen Zander, fressen dannauch einiges an Blaubandbärbling wieder weg)?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Mach einfach das, was wir alle NATUR nennen!
Alles reguliert sich in einem Wasserhaushalt, der gesund ist, von ganz alleine. Wenn Du Futterfische suchst, solltest Du Giebel oder Karauschen einsetzen, wobei beide als ausgewachsene Exemplare bis zu 300 000 Eier legen.

Die Fische, die Du Futterfische nennst, werden alle Anstrengungen unternehmen, um ihre Art in dem Gewässer zu erhalten und um sich vermehrt fortzupflanzen.

Aber lass um Himmels willen die Finger von den Blaubärblingen, nimm außer Giebel vielleicht noch Rotfedern oder Gründlinge. Zander haben eine ganz tolle Brutpflege, bewachen den laich und verscheuchen sogar dicken Karpfen, wenn sie sich neugierig nähern.

Beschäftige Dich ein wenig mit den Fischen in den Teich, dann wirst Du alles richtig machen.

.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Schon mal drüber nach gedacht noch nen paar Grundeln oder Sonnenbarsche zu besetzen? 

Graskarpfen und Amur machen sich auch immer ganz gut.

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind:
Vielleicht solltest Du auch noch einige amerikanischen Krebse und Chinesische Teichmuscheln besetzen (gibts i.d.R. günstig im Baumarkt order Aquarienhandel).

So kannst Du Dir sicher sein, das wenn Dein Teichwasser in ein anderes Gewässer kommt oder Du nen Kescher bei Dir und in den nächsten Fluss eintunkst sich das ganze ausländische Zeugs auch flächendeckend verbreiten kann um die restlichen Bestände unserer einheimischen Fische, Krebse und Muscheln kaputt zu machen.

Übrigens sind Wolgazander auch gerade "IN". Davon könntest Du auch noch einige mit rein werfen.

:v


----------



## SchwalmAngler (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Ach ja, bevor ichs vergesse, Wollhandkrabben machen sich auch gut wenn es darum geht Schaden an zu richten und fremde Gewässer zu besiedeln.

#d


----------



## Sneep (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Hallo,

da waren sich ja mal alle ziemlich einig!

Das sollte sich auch langsam herumgesprochen haben, was man sich mit dem Blauband ins Wasser holt.

Nach und nach beglückst du über die Enten die gesamte Nachbarschaft mit dem Fisch.

Der Fisch ist ein Überträger und Zwischenwirt für Krankheiten

Der Fisch kann im Winter große Löcher in Karpfen fressen

Der Fisch steht im Verdacht, dass er einen Pilz, den er in sich trägt, gegen andere Kleinfische einsetzen kann um diese zu schädigen. 

Das ist bislang lediglich eine Vermutung und nicht bewiesen, aber in einem Aquarienversuch verendeten viele Moderlieschen, die zusammen mit Blaubandbärblingen gehalten wurden. 
Die Verendeten Tiere hatte jeweils den Pilz im Körper.
Dazu läuft zur Zeit eine Untersuchung in den Niederlanden.

Der Fisch ist keine einheimische Art, das alleine reicht schon ihn nicht zu besetzen.  

Wenn es machbar ist, hole sie raus und ersetze sie durch Moderlieschen, wenn  du zumindest ein paar Pflanzen im Gewässer hast.
Wenn sie noch nicht drin sind, lass es um Himmels Willen.

Wenn man vorhandene Kleinfische oder Allerweltsarten wie Rotaugen besetzen muss, deutet das immer auf ein Problem hin. In diesem Fall ist es vermutlich ein Besatzfehler

Wenn die Zander nicht in allen Altersklassen genug zu fressen finden, kann das 2 Gründe haben.

Zu wenig Beutefische oder zu viele Zander. 

Wenn du den Jungzandern wirklich etwas Gutes tun willst, pack mal den einen oder andern ihrer Eltern in den Backoven.

Dann hast du wieder genug Rotaugen die zum Laichen kommen.

In einem Gewässer von 0,2 ha ist es schon grenzwertig, wenn du von Zandern in der Mehrzahl sprichst. 

Wie viele Zander sind denn da drin?

sneeP


----------



## Knobbes (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Ok, 
Danke mal für eure Meinungen.
Also  ich hab noch keine Blaubandbärblinge drin,
probier das ganze mal mit zusetzen von Moderlieschen aus, langen als Pflanzen Rohrkolben und Wasserschwertlilien aus für die Moderlieschen oder brauchen die Speziell Wasserpflanzen oder Laichkräuter zum ablaichen?

Wie ist es mit Moderlieschen und Rotaugen , Rotfedern, vertragen die sich langfristig oder ist das auch nix?


----------



## Sneep (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Hallo,

Moderlieschen und Rotaugen bewohnen die gleichen Gewässer auch in der Natur. Daher sind sie aneinander angepasst. 
Da sollte es keine Überraschungen geben. 

Die Moderlieschen sind bezüglich des Laichplatzes nicht wählerisch. Das Weibchen säubert dazu Pflanzenstängel und laicht daran. Die Eier werden anschließend vom Männchen bewacht. 

Die Pflanzen sind vielmehr als Deckung unbedingt erforderlich. 

Moderlieschenbestände sind extrem abhängig von dem Frassdruck, der von den vorhandenen Räubern ausgeht. 

Wenn sie keine Deckung finden, haben sie kein Chance gegen die Zander. 

Ich finde es für einen Fischteich vertretbar mit Kleinfischen zu füttern. 
Für ein Angelgewässer sollte aber ein gewisses Gleichgewicht angestrebt werden. Das ist in solch kleinen Gewässern schwierig. 

Wenn du aber jedes Jahr Beutefisch nach besetzen musst, würde ich mir mal Gedanken zur Anzahl der Zander machen.

Da liegt dein eigentliches Problem.

  SNEEp


----------



## Greywolve (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Schön, dass endlich sich so viele einig sind.#6

Vielleicht kriegen wir das noch hin, dass wir umweltbewusster werden, und wenn´s nur erst mal im Wasser, das wir alle so lieben, anfängt.

Blaubandbärblinge gehören wirklich nicht in unsere Gewässer;
Futterfische (irgendwie auch ein Scheiss-Begriff) gibt es nun doch wirklich genug von unseren einheimischen Arten und niemand braucht Asiaten auszusetzen.


----------



## Pinn (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*



Greywolve schrieb:


> Blaubandbärblinge gehören wirklich nicht in unsere Gewässer;
> Futterfische (irgendwie auch ein Scheiss-Begriff) gibt es nun doch wirklich genug


Aber als Futterfische für Zander sind die irgendwann mal eingeführt worden. Und seit 30 Jahren kommen sie deshalb in vielen fließenden und stehenden Gewässern bei uns vor. Ihr Vorteil ist, dass sie gerne aufgrund ihrer Größe mit  Moderliesschen verwechselt werden.

MaW: Die sind oft schon da, aber weiter verbreiten sollte man sie auf keinen Fall!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## homer78 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

oh man ich hoffe das das was ich Blaubandbärblinge hier lese übertrieben ist, ich hab sie mir irgendwann vor ein paar Jahren eingeschleppt, wusste das nicht, hab beim Senken dann welche drin gehabt, musste erst nachfragen welcher Fisch das ist, ich werde das mal genau im Auge behalten.


----------



## homer78 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

ich hab mal fleissig gegoogelt, gefunden hab ich nur das er Parasiten einschleppt was schlimm genug wäre, und das er massiver Nahrungskonkurrent ist.

Ich habe jedoch nix über den Blaubandbärbling als Parasit bei Karpfen gefunden. Wie sehr ist sein Parasitenverhalten denn ausgeprägt ? Gibst es quellen dafür ?

Danke


----------



## Lorenz (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

*



			Einfluss des Vorhandenseins von Blaubandbärblingen (Pseudorasbora Parva) auf die Überwinterung von Karpfen und Schleien
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
http://www.lfltest.bayern.de/ifi/karpfenteichwirtschaft/17009/index.php

Google,1.Link...
Wenn du lateinische Namen oder irgendwelche Fachbegriffe eingibts werden die Suchergebnisse gleich viel besser   
In dem Fall war es "Pseudorasbora Parva Karpfen"*.
*


----------



## Sneep (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Hallo,

hier noch ein Link zu dem Thema. 

Für alle, die Blauband immer noch toll finden.

http://www.fischereiverein-willersdorf.de/Fotoalbum/Blaubandbaerbling.pdf


noch Fragen?

Sneep


----------



## Sneep (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*



Greywolve schrieb:


> Schön, dass endlich sich so viele einig sind.#6
> 
> Vielleicht kriegen wir das noch hin, dass wir umweltbewusster werden, und wenn´s nur erst mal im Wasser, das wir alle so lieben, anfängt.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das kann ich nur unterstreichen. 

Der Begriff Futterfisch ist wahrlich ein, sagen wir mal "nicht so guter" Begriff. 

Ein Futterfisch ist ein Fisch den ich in den Fischteich oder ins Aquarium setze und der gleich darauf gefressen wird.

In dem vorliegenden Beispiel, kann ich aber nicht von Futterfischen reden. 

Hier handelt es sich eindeutig um eine Besatzmaßnahme mit Kleinfischen. Es ist ja geplant, einen Bestand aufzubauen.

Damit ist das besetzte Moderlieschen oder der besetzte Blauband kein Futterfisch.

Er ist ein vollwertiges Mitglied der Fischfauna. Damit beeinflusst er die  Abläufe im Gewässer mit.

Die Verwendung des Begriffes Futterfisch in solchen Beispielen zeugt von einer ganz einseitigen Betrachtung der Unterwasserwelt. 

Das einzige was man weiß, ist, dass große Fische kleine fressen. 

Etwas komplizierter ist das Ganze schon.

Da braucht man sich nur ein paar Besatzvorschläge hier anzusehen. 

Da werden gleich Lunchpakete gepackt. Hecht zusammen mit Rotaugen, Zander bekommen ein paar Gründlinge mit auf den Weg und für die Barsche noch ein paar Moderlieschen. 

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass jeder auch weiß wen er fressen darf.

Ob ich das jetzt Futterfisch, Kleinfisch oder Beutefisch nenne, sollt doch egal sein. Ist es im Grunde auch. 

Für mich zeigt die Verwendung diese Begriffes aber an, dass man die Zusammenhänge unter Wasser nicht verstanden hat, oder sie einen auch nicht interessieren. 

Deshalb habe ich ebenfalls ein Problem damit, der Begriff steht für mich für eine bestimmte Denkweise. 

Natürlich nicht bei allen und schon gar nicht bei Leuten die das gerade gelesen haben. :q

SnEeP


----------



## stephan148 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier noch ein Link zu dem Thema.
> 
> ...



was sind das denn für kleine monster??? Finger attakiert!!!! KRASS


----------



## homer78 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

vielen Dank für die Links

ich könnte brechen das sind ja ganz tolle kleine Fische, nun die obligatorische Frage was kann ich gegen die machen, vermutlich gar nix, oder ?
Ablassen kann ich nicht 

Danke


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Jo      #c     das ist hier die Frage,

im Moment wohl gar nichts wegen Temperaturen und dann fragt sich auch noch, was halten die als Asiaten an Frost aus?

Wenn der Teich nicht abgelassen wird, vielleicht erstmal vermehrt mit der Senke probieren oder in Reusen fangen, wobei sicherlich auch andere Arten mitgefangen werden (?), und dann möglichst dezent entsorgen (Bio-Tonne?).

Als ich das Bild gesehen habe, danke an den Kollegen der´s reingestellt hat, so habe ich (theoretisch) davon gehört aber es nicht geglaubt.

 Mann, sieht das eklig aus!


.


----------



## homer78 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

man mein Teich hat 7000qm das wird nie was mit senken, ich hoffe ich hab Glück bis jetzt hatte ich nur ein paar auf der Senke, und der Teich ist noch voll mit Moderlieschen, Gründlingen u. Co. 

Mal schauen wie meine Karpfen und Schleien nach dem Winter aussehen.

ich könnte kotzen

ich möchte gar nicht wissen in wie vielen Gewässern die Viecher schon sind


----------



## Sneep (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Hallo,

der Blaubandbärbling stammt aus Asien. 
Daher ist er an Kälte mindestens so gut angepasst wie die einheimischen Arten.

Entfernen kann man ihn nur, wenn der Teich ablassbar ist und man ihn dann durch frieren oder durch trocknen lässt. 

Der Bärbling ist in der Lage in kleinsten Resttümpeln zu überleben. Da darf also kein Restwasser mehr drin sein. 

Wenn der Teich nicht ablassbar ist, wird man ihn nie wieder los. Da braucht sich niemand Illusionen machen.  
Man kann und sollte aber auf alle Fälle versuchen, den Bestand klein zu halten. Dazu sollte man ihn mit allen legalen Mitteln bekämpfen. Dazu zählen Reusen, Senken, die Elektrofischerei, sowie ein  angemessener Raubfischbestand. 

Nicht in jedem Gewässer kommt es zu diesen Angriffen auf andere Fische. Vor allem bei sehr dichten Beständen und wenig Futter, ist die Gefahr aber sehr groß, dass es so kommt. 

Die beste Maßnahme ist es ihn gar nicht erst ins Wasser zu bekommen. 

Vor allem bei Zanderlieferungen rate ich dringend, diese auf Blauband zu untersuchen. 

Wenn in der Lieferung Blauband als Beifisch enthalten ist, geht die Lieferung zurück.

Darauf sollte man den Lieferanten vorher  hinweisen, dann kann er gleich sauber sortieren.


sneep


----------



## homer78 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

jaja die lieben eingeschleppten Arten 
gibt ja nich ein paar mehr dieser Perlen "kotz"
ich hoffe mal das beste für meinen Bestand


----------



## Greywolve (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass mit einer Lieferung Satzzander auch von einer Fischzucht Blaubärblinge mitgeliefert werden.

Andererseits haben wir schon mal mit Hechten große und kleine Amerik. Zwergwelse mitgeliefert bekommen. Die wurden natürlich aussortiert und sind zurückgenommen worden.
Ich denke, auch beim Besatz eines renommierten Fischversenders muss man wohl aufpassen, weil der die Hechte und Zander auch nicht immer selbst zieht sondern teilweise aus dem Ausland aufkauft.


----------



## Knobbes (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Also ein Bekannter von mir hat sich schonmal ca.50 Zander in der Größe um die 15 cm gekauft für seinen See und der hat als sogenannte Pufferffische Moderlieschen dazwischen rein bekommen, da die Zander sich sonst bei mTransport im Plastikbeutel verletzen können wenn sie aneinander stoßen.
Sozusagen haben die Moderlieschen das abgepuffert, so wurde im das auch von der Fischzucht erklärt.
Anscheind hat es den Moderlieschen auch nix ausgemacht, sind zumindest keine kaput gegangen oder sind optisch aufgefalen beim umsetzen in den See.


----------



## Sneep (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Hallo,

Warum kommen denn Pufferfische in den Transportbehälter?

Sicher nicht, weil sie die Zander während der Fahrt unterhalten sollen. 

Zander als Kammschupper fungieren beim Transport als Reibeisen und verletzen sich gegenseitig. 

Bevorzugt die Maulränder und die Augen werden verletzt. 
Das hat häufig zur Folge, dass die Tiere an sekundären Pilzinfektionen eingehen.

Nun sind Zander teure Fische, Brassen und Moderlieschen aber nicht. 

Der einzige Zweck dieser Tiere ist es, dass sie anstatt der Zander alles abkriegen. 

Zander sind extrem schwierig zu transportieren. Das geht nur, wenn man kleine  Mengen an Zandern in sehr viel Wasser und vollen Tanks transportiert.

Das ist aber auch immer eine Kostenfrage. 

Die Verwendung von Pufferfisch ist eine ganz üble Tierquälerei. 

Wenn die Moderlieschen das überlebt haben dann nur, weil offensichtlich mit genügend Wasser transportiert wurde. 

In diesem Fall wurden sie nicht gebraucht, der Transport wäre folglich auch ohne sie möglich gewesen. Sie waren quasi zur Sicherheit mit im Beutel.

Im übrigen lasse ich mit von keinem Lieferanten bestimmen, ob in mein Gewässer Moderlieschen rein kommen.

Was wäre denn gewesen, wenn das nicht so gut abgelaufen wäre?. Wären dann hunderte von verletzten Moderlieschen, die in kurzer Zeit verpilzen, auch besetzt worden?

Wenn ich Zander bestelle, will ich Zander und keine Moderlieschen oder Blaubandbärblinge.

Gute Fische sind teuer. Der Preis ist aber dann auch gerechtfertigt. 

Wenn ich meine Zander nicht sortiere, spart das Geld. 
Wenn ich die Zander in einer Tour ausliefere anstatt 2 oder 3-mal zu fahren spart das Geld. 

Solange die Kunden solch einen Schrott auch noch jedes mal annehmen, wird sich daran nichts ändern. 

Wenn dann mal der Blauband Probleme macht oder der Pufferfisch mir irgend eine Pestilenz einschleppt, bekommt der Vorsitzende zu Weihnachten einen geräucherten Stör und alles ist wieder im Lot.

Jeder hat halt den Lieferanten, den er verdient. 

sneep


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Ja, 

das Problem ist, wirklich einen zuverlässigen Fischversender/Anlieferer zu finden, der das Bassin mit den Kammschuppern nicht zu eng besetzt, damit es auch wirklich keine Ausfälle wie sofort Verletzte oder später Verpilzte gibt.

Und da wird´s schwierig, weil viele kleine Vereine sich eine Einmal-Anlieferung per LKW nicht leisten können oder eine Gemeinschafts-Lieferung mit einem Nachbarverein nicht wollen.

Auf jeden Fall sollte unbedingt darauf geachtet werden, dass keine unerwünschte "Mitbringsel" mitgeliefert werden, die keiner, der seinen Verstand als Gewässerwart eingeschaltet hat, in den Teichen und Seen haben möchte, die er betreut.

.


----------



## Alexbarkide (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Zum Thema Pufferfische
Auf dem GW-Lehrgang meinte ein DozenT. 
"Und wer sagt den Pufferfischen, dass sie sich zwischen die Zander stellen sollen?"

Gute Nacht
Alex


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen und Blaubandbärblinge gemeinsam???*

Da hat der Dozent bei der Vorbereitung der Sportfdischerprüfung wohl recht gehabt:
"Die sogenannten "Pufferfische" (Scheiss-Begriff) werden sich beim Transport nicht mitten zwischen die Kammschupper stellen, sondern sich allesamt am unteren Bassinrand verkrümeln!"

Da wird sicherlich nicht "gepuffert" und erfüllt nicht den vorgesehenen Zweck. Und möglicherweise kommen tatsächlich beschädigte und dann später verpilzte Fische in Gewässer, die beim Besetzen nicht so erkannt werden aber später für Ärger sorgen.

Bei unserem Barsch-besatz waren auch wieder mehrere Giebel dabei, vor 3 jahren waren bei den Zandern AMERIKANISCHE Zwergwelse mitgeliefert worden, weil der Besatz angeblich aus Ungarn aufgekauft wurde. Solche Fische dürfen nicht in unsere Gewässer!


----------

